# rear deck filler panel



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

How hard is it to replace the rear deck filler panel on a 66 Lemans. I am in the process of tearing mine down and I remove the back glass today and got a suprise. The filler panel is rotted out along the lower window frame. Is this panel just tack welded in?. I plan on finishing tearing the car down and put it on a rotisserie and then sand blasting.Hopefully I wont get to many suprises.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It's takes some time, but is doable. I did mine. Just make sure the window fits right before final welding.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Also, try soda or media blasting as sand blasting can warp panels. If you only have a sand blaster, then I would only do the edges of the panels and sand/grind the rest.


----------

